# Alpine DDLR17S



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

Alpine DDL-R17S 160W 6.5 inch Splits/Component Speaker - eBay (item 170588459757 end time Jan-11-11 16:26:03 PST)

i have never seen these before.


----------



## wudi79 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a set of these running off the front channels of a pdx4.150 amp. There is only a basic inline crossover for the tweeters and no attenuation. They sound very bright and the tweeters are too harsh. I used a pair of Kicker Resolution crossovers on the tweeters and ran -6db attenuation. They sound a lot nicer now. 

I'm replacing them with a set of SPX-17REF and putting the DDL's in my other halfs car. I think they're more suited to running off a head unit than an amp.


----------

